# Ohio River Walleye



## alwayssnagged (Apr 17, 2010)

I caught a bunch of walleye 17-18in and even one 4 pounder. I hoping to get a 5 pounder this year. Have any of you guys ever caught a 10 pound or better fish out of this river. I believe they are there, I just cant prove it.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

i would believe so... but the biggest ive got is a 22in but what part of the river are you fishing???


----------



## alwayssnagged (Apr 17, 2010)

Wheeling to New Martinsville


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I got one 29" two years ago, didn't have a scale but I figured it at 8lbs or better. In 30 years I have only seen one other fish of that size.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Here is a pic of the fish I was talking about in the last post. I was by myself and only had a camera phone, I didn't want to lay the fish down and I released it right after the photo. You can see its head is a big as my hand and that is an 8 1/2 foot rod in the background.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

man thats nice what did you get it on???


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I have caught two ~28" walleye from the Pike Island Pool in the last 2 years. I catch several 4 pounders per year. People show me pictures of lots of 6#-8# fish and I've even seen a few 10s. So yes, I agree that they're in there.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

Intracoastal have you got any good ones at nc damn


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep they are there, just too much water. Buddy caught one 9'6oz. and I think the other 2 were over 5.....same day too! Cumberland


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

isaiashortie said:


> Intracoastal have you got any good ones at nc damn


Yea, most of the fish I described in my last post were caught from within 100-200 yards of the NC dam. We actually didn't see as many this Spring as usual. There were a lot of sauger around, but not as many walleye as expected. We caught as many as we wanted in the Fall, and released most of them, but they were hard to come by after Winter had passed for whatever reason. 

Here is a 6-7# from below the dam:


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

man thats nice what did you get it on??? 


The white grub laying on the ground in the photo.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Here's a five pounder from Pike Island


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

man great catch!!! i hope to get one


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i fish pike and seen a guy measure and release a 12 lb er.!!!!!my buddies and i have caught many from 2 to 8 lbs


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I fish below Greenup.Last fall got quite a few walleye along with sauger.Most of the walleyes were about three pounds with the best one at six pounds ten ounces.Sauger fishing was good early this spring but rain and high water have made for not many trips lately.No walleye this spring.
Jake


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

Isnt it a little too late for walleye? I have always heard that they become alot harder to catch as spring turns into summer...of course I have never caught a walleye before, not becasue I havent tried. Hopefully this will be the year things change on that end


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Intracoastal said:


> Yea, most of the fish I described in my last post were caught from within 100-200 yards of the NC dam. We actually didn't see as many this Spring as usual. There were a lot of sauger around, but not as many walleye as expected. We caught as many as we wanted in the Fall, and released most of them, but they were hard to come by after Winter had passed for whatever reason.
> 
> Here is a 6-7# from below the dam:


What side of the river are you fishing, the Ohio or W.V.? I fish at NC all the time and we slammed almost nothing but walleyes this year. I personally have caught 3 to 1 walleye to sauger. Better than i have ever done.

The walleyes do get harder to catch into the summer months. They are a cold water fish so they seek cooler waters out a little deeper. I catch alot of them trolling hot-n-tots and shadraps in the summer months.

I have caught 1 fish over ten pounds in my life in the river. I have seen a few caught. I have also caught alot of walleyes from 3 to 8 pounds. They deffinately are there.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Have 2 close friends who have caught 10+ lb'ers in the river, right from the Cumberland Dam. My biggest to date is only 4.5 but I keep trying. Have seen many 4-7 lb'ers caught....too many to count!! Trust me, it is one of my favorite places to fish...right alongside of good ol' Erie. I honestly don't know which I like better?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Have 2 close friends who have caught 10+ lb'ers in the river, right from the Cumberland Dam. My biggest to date is only 4.5 but I keep trying. Have seen many 4-7 lb'ers caught....too many to count!! Trust me, it is one of my favorite places to fish...right alongside of good ol' Erie. I honestly don't know which I like better?



Hello There Snake, 
We haven't fished the NC O River since the " Beaver Spill'.(20years?)
I'm really glag to hear AND SEE That it is Alive & Well.
We used to catch 50 - 60 smallies a day,,, up to 3#!

Question is,,,Where do you launch when you go down, above or below the lock?
I was told that there is a new ramp & park area in NC? Is that the best place?
We used to launch on the WV side,,, it was an old street that went down into the water,,, pretty shallow,,, Is it still there?
I'd love to talk to you for a bit,,, [email protected]


----------

